# I need advice on tenon and mortises



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

I first would like to thanks the whole board. This place is fantastic and I have learned some much in the short time I have been here. 

My question is this, When I make this joint, tenon and mortises does the inside of the mortises have to be perfectly clean and shaped. I mean if the tenon fits snugly and there is no gap around the joint do I have to worry about making the inside look pretty? 

P.S. Forester bits are the shizzel:thumbsup: In addition it helps to have wood chisels not wood CARVING CHISELS when trying to shape the Mortises.

Thanks for your answers.

Cliff:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I have done some mortises and I have never worried to much about cleaning them up. I think as long as the joint is tight, you are all set.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Ditto what Tank said. Unless the joints are part of the focal point of the piece then I like to clean them up some.


----------



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

I am making a mission dining table chair for my daughter. The planes I have show a upper and lower stile and the mortises are cut in the same place but on their respective sides. Does this weaken the leg? Should I off set the upper and lower stile?

http://vintageinternetplans.com/tableandchairs.htm

Thanks

Cliff


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I personally like the mortis walls to be as smooth as possible. I feel it makes the strongest joint.

As for the chair design, if you're using oak, it will be plenty strong.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brink said:


> I personally like the mortis walls to be as smooth as possible. I feel it makes the strongest joint.
> 
> As for the chair design, if you're using oak, it will be plenty strong.


+1. If the mortise is made with a dedicated mortiser, the sides will be relatively smooth. If it's done with a chisel, it can be made as smooth as you want. Smooth fitting parts glue up better. As for lateral M&T's, if they are done right, there will be very little loss of leg structure if any.












 







.


----------

